# Birds Who Can't Fly



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paddy is in the local pub quiz team and one of the questions is "Name a bird that can't fly...."

He rings his best mate secretly on his mobile.... "Quick, he says..... name me a bird what can't fly...!"

Quick as a flash, his mate comes back "erm.... that bird from Holby City?"


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Tut tut....... :


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Paddy is in the local pub quiz team and one of the questions is "Name a bird that can't fly...."
> 
> He rings his best mate secretly on his mobile.... "Quick, he says..... name me a bird what can't fly...!"
> 
> Quick as a flash, his mate comes back "erm.... that bird from Holby City?"


Similar line once on 'Family Fortunes':

Q. Name a bird with a long neck.
A. (quick as a flash) Naomi Campbell!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Why is the 'quick as a flash' bit important in 'jokes' like these? Anyone know?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Pro'ly to highlight the irony of the incorrect answer ;D.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

;D   ;D


----------

